# Getting on Disability with Fibromyalgia?



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi All,I do not have Fibromyalgia myself. However my sister inlaw has a bad case of it. She can't work full time because of it. Her husband and her struggle finacially. She lives in the Florida area. I was just wondering if she would be able to get on disability because of this?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The short answer is "yes".The REAL answer is also yes, but it will take time, and isn't the easiest thing to do. But don't let that discourage her. If you get really good documentation from the doctor, you can do it.I would encourage her to contact a lawyer, because there is SO much paperwork to fill out, and having a lawyer do it for you is a BIG help. It's doable!I've been on disability for about 3 years now, though I have ME and not Fibromyalgia. From what I've read, it is easier to get disability for Fibro than for ME. I would encourage your sister-in-law to GO FOR IT! But remember, it could take up to a year or MORE to win your case and see any money, so the sooner she starts, the better!Hope this helps!







P.S. Check out this forum for lots of helpful info on getting disability: http://www.fibrohugs.com/forum/index.php?&forum=27


----------

